

Top Github Languages for 2013 (so far) - camlinke
http://adambard.com/blog/top-github-languages-for-2013-so-far/

======
mindcrime
_Prolog is a big surprise here. If anyone can explain that, I 'd be
interested_

I'd just about be willing to bet money that it's just bad data. Github try to
autodetect the primary language for repos, and their detection isn't always
right. In fact, I've found it to be wrong quite often. I'm guessing they have
tagged more than a few repos as "prolog" that aren't really prolog at all.

Personally, I really think they should let the repo owner configure this, or
at least let them override the auto-detected value if it's wrong. But so far,
there doesn't seem to be any way to do that (at least not that I've found).

------
twic
It's interesting to see Fantom and Awk tied for second-to-last place. Strange
bedfellows!

It's also interesting, to me at least, to see Nimrod and Ceylon with similar
numbers of repositories. I've seen Nimrod linked to and mentioned here a
number of times. I don't think i've ever seen Ceylon mentioned. I find Ceylon
very interesting, because it's an attempt to build a Java successor without
falling into the kitchen sink of madness that Scala has.

------
csense
I'm surprised Ruby is the #2 language. Because, frankly, Ruby sucks [1] [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157886)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5872899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5872899)

~~~
behrendtio
How are those two links related to "ruby sucks as a language". I tried tons of
languages, from php to js, obj-c, clojure, golang, java, scala, python and
coffeescript (not really a lang tho :)). Ruby is without doubt one of the best
designed languages. The syntax might not be the right thing for everyone (I
don't like python's for instance), but the language itself is really well
designed to be as natural and less surprising as possible for developers. OOP
wise it's a pleasure to work with. PHP is basically the opposite.

In general on the topic: Major reasons why Ruby and JS lead the whole thing is
that a) the communities are extremely huge and active (in open source) and b)
smaller modules/gems are preferred over huge frameworks (yes rails is huge,
but it's actually a set of other gems - sort of). And since the author sorted
by the amount of projects and not the lines of code, JS leads the list due to
a ton of small modules (e.g. for node.js or component).

------
kristopher
This reminds me of the TIOBE Programming Community Index[1]. It will be
interesting to have a new datapoint to reference.

[1]
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)

